# Happy birthday Deja



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Happy 9th birthday to my girl SG Dejavu zu Treuen Händen IPO3 AWD1 KKL B/HOT and the rest of the D litter pups.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

One more.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

aw...the puppy pic- Happy 9th Deja...times go so fast Hope your day is great!!


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Happy Birthday. Boy what a smile!


----------



## JaxsMom (Dec 31, 2017)

Awww! Happy Birthday he sure is gorgeous!


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Happy Birthday Deja!


----------



## debr1776 (Feb 4, 2018)

Happy birthday to Deja! I love that last picture of her in the series of photos in the first message. She's got a big smile on her face as she relaxes in her Jacuzzi!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

JaxsMom said:


> Awww! Happy Birthday he sure is gorgeous!


She. 

Her brothers:


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

She is gorgeous!! Happy birthday!!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Happy Birthday Deja! Love the shot on the couch...a boy and his dog buddy, nothin better than that!


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Happy Birthday!


----------

